# Show us your Complex maze of rat tunnels



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Show us your Complex maze of rat tunnels


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

bump... anyone?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

most people don't use rat tunnels  but I have this:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I put dryer tubing in the cage once in a while for tunnels, but my boys are too big for most of the mass-market tunnels... which, from my experience with my hamsters, are heck to clean anyway.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

when you have something disposable like my cardboard thing you don't have to clean it, but they sit in the orange box and crap. I picked it up and found a pile of raisins xP


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Disposable cardboard seems to be good thinking.


----------



## fat-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

you killed a tiger  nice tunnel how do you stop it from breaking i used bricks in the sand pit and made a tunnel but the bricks fell on my rats


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

fat-rat said:


> you killed a tiger


I seriously doubt that's a real skin especially if it's in rat room...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

it doesnt look like a real skin... geebus


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

fat-rat said:


> you killed a tiger  nice tunnel how do you stop it from breaking i used bricks in the sand pit and made a tunnel but the bricks fell on my rats


dood, it's fake, I got it at a carnival XDD I'd NEVER hurt an animal.

I used a pringles can, taped firmly to the sides of the boxes, which have holes cut in them for the tunnel.
.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I know what you mean, i wouldnt hurt an animal either...
But i do wear leather shoes, so sometimes i wonder..


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a leather belt and dog collar that I wear, wrist band, I'm getting leather boots, and I eat meat, also have a small alligator head paperweight. So... yeah.

But I didn't hurt them myself, and wouldn't have any of those things if they weren't a part of my life.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, i wear some leather, but hey, its from domestic animals.

I do have a serious problem with taxidermy stuff like alligator
heads, it supports poaching, its very very very bad.. to kill
something just so you can have something sitting on a shelf..

No different than skinning a tiger for a rug really.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I got the head from my mom as a kid, and as I said the tiger rug is not real.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I just feel sorry for it, its sad.... unless its farm bred of course, thats fine.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I disagree with killing any animal, domestic/captive or not


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> I disagree with killing any animal, domestic/captive or not


Ah........... bit hypocritical of you....... ah....


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

geebus said:


> KayRatz said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with killing any animal, domestic/captive or not
> ...


I've never killed an animal. What are you implying? Yes I eat meat and wear leather, but it's a lifestyle. If I knew where to get fake leather studded belts/dog collars/gothic boots then I would.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Gasp! Kay is goth!
Hee, kidding. ^-^
I don't think it matters where the animal lives, whether on a farm or in some forest. Killing it is still killing a defenseless creature.

I disagree with killing animals, but I wear leather and eat meat, so I guess I'm a hypocrite too.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i feel that if the animal is going to die so that others may live off it then we should make the most of its scarfice. so cow leather is fine by me because i use the cow meat to live off of. i feel better that nothing was wasted from the animal's scarifice as the animal was wasting nothing of its body when it was alive. 

but we don't eat aligators or tigers or minks. their death is only for their skin and the rest of them is wasted. it is because of the waste that i do not agree with their killing. if all of them was used then i would be just as fine with their death as i am with a cow or pig or chicken. this is of course ignoring the fact that some of the animals mentioned are on the endangered list for the sake of argument i will not bring that huge issue in as well. 

what i disagree with most is how these animals live while they wait to be eaten. they are what keep us living and should be honored not stuck in muck pens or cages without room enough to even turn and forced to stand all day and night. they should be able to enjoy their life to its fullest and their death should be quick and painless not just physically but emtionally as well. this means without fear. 

however i still eat fast food and buy from the supermarket as i can't afford the free range and private farm foods (and many such resources are not available where i am either). living poor some principles you can't afford to hold....


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

everything twitch said is true. I love my gator head for the simple fact that my mom bought it for me, otherwise once I'd grown old enough to form my own ideas I'd've given it away


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> I don't think it matters where the animal lives, whether on a farm or in some forest. Killing it is still killing a defenseless creature.



HI SLD,

There is a very big difference in some cases, what i mean is animals
farmed for what ever be it meat leather etc etc... doesn't impact on
wild populations at all, thats the difference.

If Gators are farmed i have no problem using them for anything
it then becomes like any other farmed animal, and doesn't 
contribute to the decline of that species.

Twitch, made some good points, and for example in Australia we do farm
crocs for meat and leather etc..
Im more than happy to have a croc leather wallet or eat a croc burger
if its from a purpose farmed animal, but i wouldn't if it was from a 
unsustainable wild source.


I just dont understand if people are against the killing of animals but 
then go and support it by buying animal products..
Like vegetarians who dont eat meat based on them not wanting a animal
to die for them to eat, ... yet.. turn around and wear leather.. makes no sense


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Fascinating debate though this is, back on topic, tunnels for rats!

If you wish to continue this debate, perhaps start a thread in the lounge?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

twitch said:


> we don't eat aligators



LOL, then you've never been to Louisiana.


We have gator sausage, gator boudin, gator soup, we use gator in jambalaya and gumbo...


Of course I'm just teasing, I do agree with you. 




(but I'm not kidding about the gator food...it's very good)


----------



## Carlin (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha Vixie, I was just thinking that. (I'm from Mississippi myself) And about the "making the most of the animal" thing, the cows that leather come from, and the cows that meat come from aren't the same ones. So it's not making the most of animals, it's just killing extra ones. I personally think that people don't need any sort of animal matter to survive. BUT, this topic is "rat tunnels", and I don't want to start anything.

As for the tunnels, I don't have rats, but I do tape a bunch of boxes together for my ferrets. They love it! (But they're so rough the boxes don't last long.) :lol:


----------

